# I don't even know where to begin...



## piercer_99 (Jul 31, 2019)

someone killed 3 bikes to build it though.




https://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/bik/d/farmersville-unusual-antique-3-wheel/6928644030.html 


Very unusual antique 3 wheel bicycle. Needs tires, but I think that everything works. It is missing one of the front fenders.


----------



## John G04 (Jul 31, 2019)

*Visible confusion*


----------



## Boris (Aug 1, 2019)

Needs a motor.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 1, 2019)

front is two upside down gal's frame fronts welded to s boy's fork tube.... kinda kool! McCaskey should get this!


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 1, 2019)

Wow, someone found a good use for a prewar Schwinn frame!


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## fattyre (Aug 1, 2019)

That thing would be a riot on a downhill slalom course.  I would try my best to front wheel skid that machine!

Was that a tall frame Schwinn?


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Aug 1, 2019)

A genuine "try" cycle.


----------



## bobcycles (Aug 1, 2019)

'Burning Man' Burn Out


plus one too many zeros....

(including the seller big fat Zero)


----------



## Nashman (Aug 1, 2019)

Looks cool.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Aug 1, 2019)

Yep ,   It's missing a front fender alright .       What a bargain .                         May Be Used In the Filming of  " The Walking Dead "


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 1, 2019)

bobcycles said:


> 'Burning Man' Burn Out
> 
> 
> plus one too many zeros....
> ...



I kind of thought it was about 950 over priced.


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 1, 2019)

well, this bike does have 'forks'  as opposed to a fork.


----------



## catfish (Aug 1, 2019)

Like I said, Meth is a real problem.....


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 1, 2019)

catfish said:


> Like I said, Meth is a real problem.....


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 1, 2019)

am I the only one who wants to ride it?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 1, 2019)

it has trailer balls on top of the forks. I wonder if it had attachments. 
look at the steering. it's adjustable .


----------



## kreika (Aug 1, 2019)

I’m thinking this was built way before Meth was a thing. I’m going with Jack and cocaine.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 2, 2019)

fattyre said:


> That thing would be a riot on a downhill slalom course.  I would try my best to front wheel skid that machine!
> 
> Was that a tall frame Schwinn?



looks tall...


----------



## rustystone2112 (Aug 2, 2019)

bricycle said:


> front is two upside down gal's frame fronts welded to s boy's fork tube.... kinda kool! McCaskey should get this!



2 girls frames welded to a boy's frame , if welded to fork tube you could not turn it


----------



## bricycle (Aug 2, 2019)

not the fork neck, the frames fork tube HEAD TUBE  I'm using the incorrect jargon.


----------



## Bill in Bama (Aug 2, 2019)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> Yep ,   It's missing a front fender alright .       What a bargain .                         May Be Used In the Filming of  " The Walking Dead "



Living in northwestern alabama i took a trip senoya ga to tour many sets used in filming the walking dead! Was a killer weekend!


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Aug 2, 2019)

piercer_99 said:


> someone killed 3 bikes



And two (2) bed posts. 
Looks like one might use the front dual-caliper brakes as auxiliary steering controls.


----------



## Bill in Bama (Aug 2, 2019)

piercer_99 said:


> someone killed 3 bikes to build it though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya know im a welder by trade! Fabrication is my job! I am in the united steelworkers union local 195! Go unions!! And i kinda like it. It needs some love! A little grinding maybe some alignment! Paint and buffing. But i like the mind that though it up,, brought all the materials to task and put it on the road!! I have a stack of sh$t wal mart bike frames that have a multitude of shock elements on them that i want to use to make a grown up pedal car! And when i do im gonna pimp it up and down the block! I have never been a nay sayer! I like it!


----------



## Bill in Bama (Aug 2, 2019)

Bill in Bama said:


> Ya know im a welder by trade! Fabrication is my job! I am in the united steelworkers union local 195! Go unions!! And i kinda like it. It needs some love! A little grinding maybe some alignment! Paint and buffing. But i like the mind that though it up,, brought all the materials to task and put it on the road!! I have a stack of sh$t wal mart bike frames that have a multitude of shock elements on them that i want to use to make a grown up pedal car! And when i do im gonna pimp it up and down the block! I have never been a nay sayer! I like it!



It needs a two wheel trailet for the groceries


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 2, 2019)

I bet few people if any here complaining about it could engineer and build anything even remotely close.


----------



## Bill in Bama (Aug 2, 2019)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I bet few people if any here complaining about it could engineer and build anything even remotely close.



It takes some doing!


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Aug 2, 2019)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I bet few people if any here complaining about it could engineer and build anything even remotely close.




   You Get a BIG 10-4 on that !!!            It's UNIQUE Alright ......................


----------



## manuel rivera (Aug 2, 2019)

That's what I call a threesome bike!


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Aug 2, 2019)

Here We Go Again............................https://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Unusu...068913?hash=item287e43de71:g:WTEAAOSwlxlc7iaQ


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 2, 2019)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> Here We Go Again............................https://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Unusu...068913?hash=item287e43de71:g:WTEAAOSwlxlc7iaQ



I like the first one better, looks like it would handle better.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 2, 2019)

this guy had some tools... I wonder if this was one of those Mechanics Illustrated things.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 2, 2019)

looks like a Manta Ray seat.


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 3, 2019)

found another.

This one is a death trap, independent front steering, electric assist.

Let alone, you would probably need to be at least 7' tall to use the pedals and steer it while sitting in the zip tied chair.

"One of a kind"

https://killeen.craigslist.org/bik/d/heidenheimer-3-wheel-peddle-or-electric/6947316434.html


----------



## Brutuskend (Aug 3, 2019)

bikewhorder said:


> Wow, someone found a good use for a prewar Schwinn frame!



now now....


----------



## DaGasMan (Aug 4, 2019)

Frankenbike. It’s alive !


----------



## Goldenrod (Aug 5, 2019)

Put two seats on the trailer balls and you could get married on a ride downhill (after blindfolding the bride).  I'm going to make one and move to Vegas.  Investors?  If we put a buddy seat over the rear fender for the ring kid. . . . How about the bride and groom in straight-jackets?   Use manakins and you have a parade vehicle!   If anyone is planning an escape from a nut house, this is your ride!


----------



## Balloonoob (Aug 7, 2019)

piercer_99 said:


> found another.
> 
> This one is a death trap, independent front steering, electric assist.
> 
> ...



That thing is jacked.


----------

